# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long does it take for YOUR dbol to kick in?

## Doberman

Just out of intrest, how long does it take you for your D-Bol to kick in and start givng you strength gains? I know it can variey.Personally im on day 6 of 40mg and have noticed nothing so far apart from slight headaches and super thirst lol.

----------


## scaramouche

2 weeks for me give or take a day

----------


## ecto9

3 days for me. It's different for everybody.

----------


## getfit28

it took me 3-4 wks which is unheard of ( I think ) to take this long but I think it had to do with me not intaking enough cals & eating properly.....
I would always bench 225 but now doing 295
( doing Dbol & test e )

----------


## Ejuicer

It usually takes me about 3-4 days tops for pretty much any oral. Again as mentioned however it varies for everybody.

----------


## RA

About a week

----------


## RA

I dont know if I would word it that way though. Some people dont understand the concept of "kicking in"

----------


## England

maybe 3 or 4 days, seeing gains after a week

----------


## jaysunderstudy

depends on how much u do I guess I do 40mg/day and i don't really go up more than 60mg/day yeah like if i start on Monday i'll notice by the end of the week tho. I can always tell when its working b/c my blood pressure goes up a couple ticks.

----------


## Njord

> it took me 3-4 wks which is unheard of ( I think ) to take this long but I think it had to do with me not intaking enough cals & eating properly.....
> I would always bench 225 but now doing 295
> ( doing Dbol & test e )


I was the same way on my last cycle, didn't really feel any gains until late in week three. Hell, by that time it could have been the test kicking in!
Could have been fake d-bol, but it didn't matter since the Test E kicked ass for the rest of the cycle.

----------


## Getinbgr

Noticed pumps, sweats and strength after 2 weeks.

----------


## john vega

blue hearts. 4 dayz later. my sterngth was escalting thru the roof along with test c...

----------


## Schmidty

I noticed my dbol bt day 4 and it is kickn my ass now on day 9

----------


## Stock

> About a week


me 2

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

It takes 2 days to start feeling the strength go up and insane pumps and a week to really see the body mass follow suit

----------


## tvd220

i noticed about 4-7 days into it, I feel a sence of well being, i see gains in about a week and change.

----------


## highrise

> i noticed about 4-7 days into it, I feel a sence of well being, i see gains in about a week and change.


ditto

----------


## rabidsquirrel

3-4 days

----------


## theflyzman

I'll find out soon enough!!!

----------


## bor

sometimes a few days, aometimes a week or so, but like ROIDATTACK said 'kicking in' is a wide concept

----------


## Doberman

> sometimes a few days, aometimes a week or so, but like ROIDATTACK said 'kicking in' is a wide concept



Well I mean any sort of typicall dbol effects i.e bloat, strength, pumps so far on day 7 @ 40mg and nothing.

----------


## crazyhorse666

mine took 8 days before i noticed

----------


## Mista Massive

2-3 days to feel the strength and pumps, a week to notice gains

----------


## Schmidty

I guess my joints couldnt handel it. My strength has gone up a insane amount over the week and a half and i was military pressing 120lb dumbbells and i think my shoulder popped out of the socket. I can barley move my left arm, but that was the most i have ever over head pressed! thanxt to dbol and tren and prop. It sucks but I guess i shoud have known I was gona get hurt one of these days with my drug induced strength going up like it has been.

----------


## bor

> Well I mean any sort of typicall dbol effects i.e bloat, strength, pumps so far on day 7 @ 40mg and nothing.


should be any day now....takes longer for some then for others....make sure diet and training are in check though

----------


## ironaddict69

any oral is about 3-4 weeks with me. even halotestin . good thing i run it for 8 =)

----------


## Decoder

2 weeks to feel real strength kick in.

----------


## Doberman

Thanks guys, im just getting worried that im one of those low/non responders to AAS: aaBoos17: I know the gears a 100% legit as well.BTW im finding it hard to sleep only getting about 5-7 hours a night I dont feel at all tired though? Is sleeplessness normal with Test/Dbol ?

----------


## Doberman

Going up to 50mg a day now, day 9 and nothing!  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## The Punnisher

Sleeplessness is definitely a side that some people get with D-Bol. 
How are you taking your D-Bol? You should be splitting your dose at at least two a day. So if your taking 40 mg's, take 20 in the AM and 20 later in the day. 
I personally would split it in three doses if possible. My best results would be from 10mg pills three times a day. 30 is enough for me and keeps the estrogenic sides to a minimum.

----------


## England

25mgs didnt really do it for me, 50's the sweet spot

----------


## Brent_G

day 2 i felt it.. at 35mg a day.

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

It should hit you in the first few days. If you are getting the dbol headaches then you should be seeing noticeing somthing. I hope your not excpecting your bench to go from 135 to 315 in the blink of your eyes.

----------


## Musicman

about a week until the pumps re in full swing for me

----------


## Doberman

> It should hit you in the first few days. If you are getting the dbol headaches then you should be seeing noticeing somthing. I hope your not excpecting your bench to go from 135 to 315 in the blink of your eyes.


Problem is iv'e been fighting off a very mild chest infection so the headaches COULD be linked to that due to muscus build up.As for going from 135 to 315 lol I know AAS dont work like that but im getting nothing no pumps,no strength no water weight nothing im @ day 10 now and 2nd day of 50mg so we will see.I put 4lbs on the scale but iv'e been eating like a beast 4000+ kcals and a cheat meal a day so any extra lbs could be due to normal water/fat fluctuations.

----------


## MBaraso

If you're truely taking 4000 cals ed you should see or have seen some sort of result by now. If you don't see something in the next few days then maybe your stuff is bunk.

----------


## RedBrigade

> blue hearts. 4 dayz later. my sterngth was escalting thru the roof along with test c...


I have to agree with john vega..when i was on my test e and d.bol cycle i noticed d.bol kick in the second day i was taking it. blue hearts do wonders i felt like my tendons were going to rip. at end of my cycle gained 22lbs. and kept 15lbs. of it

----------


## BuffDJ

About a week little more or less.
Buff

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

Okay... here is the age old sign of dbol that I'm surprised no one brought up... How about lower back pumps? These bring back memories! I knew it was workin mighty fine if I had these!

Hey if you think your dbol is fake send it my way and I will test it out for ya... wink wink!

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

You should definitely feel the pump and bp within the first week. Dbol doesn't need longer than that to "build up" in your bloodstream, so your peak dose is hit during the first week.

That being said, you may not "feel" results until week 2-3, including weight/strength gains, hunger, etc...

Also, like Sir-lifts-a-lot said, the "lower back" pump should be felt within the first week if you get them (not everyone does).

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

> You should definitely feel the pump and bp within the first week. Dbol doesn't need longer than that to "build up" in your bloodstream, so your peak dose is hit during the first week.
> 
> That being said, you may not "feel" results until week 2-3, including weight/strength gains, hunger, etc...
> 
> Also, like Sir-lifts-a-lot said, the "lower back" pump should be felt within the first week if you get them (not everyone does).



You mean not everyone gets that? :Icon Pissedoff:  That was the best part when I used to use dbol. Made me feel 'anabolic '!!

----------


## Doberman

> You should definitely feel the pump and bp within the first week. Dbol doesn't need longer than that to "build up" in your bloodstream, so your peak dose is hit during the first week.
> 
> That being said, you may not "feel" results until week 2-3, including weight/strength gains, hunger, etc...
> 
> Also, like Sir-lifts-a-lot said, the "lower back" pump should be felt within the first week if you get them (not everyone does).



Day 11 and no pumps at all. is it possible they could still kick in at week 2 and or 3 without a pump starting yet? I got this direct from a well respected British UGL so I dont think they could be bunk!?  :Tear:  Debating weather to ask a friend for some British Dragon dbol to run instead?


BTW Did blood pressure after working out and was LOWER than usual 128/61

----------


## FREAK

it was 3-4 days for me at 50mg ed 25 mornin 25 right before my workout

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

> Day 11 and no pumps at all. is it possible they could still kick in at week 2 and or 3 without a pump starting yet? I got this direct from a well respected British UGL so I dont think they could be bunk!?  Debating weather to ask a friend for some British Dragon dbol to run instead?
> 
> 
> BTW Did blood pressure after working out and was LOWER than usual 128/61


Take your BP first thing in the morning. After workout is a very unstable time to take BP, sometimes it could be real high, sometimes real low. Should be a bit higher than usual, although not too much at that dose.

Example (I'm on 100mg drol a day, which has a slightly higher effect on BP than dbol, but close enough):

Not on cycle AM: 125/65
100mg Drol AM: 140/70

Also, are you running any AI or SERMs with it? They could be keeping the estro too low, which would reduce the amount of bloat/bp/weight gain.

----------


## ironaddict69

i have low neurotransmitter levels, and i always feel like im on "nothing" and my gear is from the doc. AKA my halotestin , which makes me MEAN, does very little even for pre workout aggression for me. does it still work? hell yes, my rep bench has gone up like 50 lbs. deads went up even more.

----------


## Doberman

> Take your BP first thing in the morning. After workout is a very unstable time to take BP, sometimes it could be real high, sometimes real low. Should be a bit higher than usual, although not too much at that dose.
> 
> Example (I'm on 100mg drol a day, which has a slightly higher effect on BP than dbol , but close enough):
> 
> Not on cycle AM: 125/65
> 100mg Drol AM: 140/70
> 
> Also, are you running any AI or SERMs with it? They could be keeping the estro too low, which would reduce the amount of bloat/bp/weight gain.


Thanks for the BP idea, nah im not running any SERMs or AI's.

----------


## Doberman

> i have low neurotransmitter levels, and i always feel like im on "nothing" and my gear is from the doc. AKA my halotestin, which makes me MEAN, does very little even for pre workout aggression for me. does it still work? hell yes, my rep bench has gone up like 50 lbs. deads went up even more.



Wow! is it just AAS that "effect" you in that way or do you have the same situation with other drugs?

----------


## Doberman

:Bbbump:

----------


## tadpoleboyy

well, i usually just chop it up and do lines of dbol , usually put on about 5 lbs within an hour. I lose it all by then next day tho.




jk 1 week-ish

----------


## kuad

3 days for me.

----------


## spag

> It takes 2 days to start feeling the strength go up and insane pumps and a week to really see the body mass follow suit


I can "feel" by day 2. I feel great and sharp mentally.
but the gains come after bout 8-9days in. 4 me anyway

----------


## freestyle913

what's the longest you can run dbol for? 4-6 weeks?

----------


## RA

> what's the longest you can run dbol for? 4-6 weeks?


 
Ive ran it for 10 before but 6 is the standard.

----------


## Alfamale

My friend started d-bol Test E cycle 7 days ago and he started to feel sides day 3. Today he weight himself and he had gained 6,5 kg!!!! He feel some strenght gain but not to much.

----------

